# Sanctband - anyone use this before?



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

http://sanctband.com/

This is available locally at pretty reasonable price in SGP.

Here's the chart showing the stretch/poundage ratios:

http://sanctband.com/product-resistive-exercise-band

Recommendations?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Never heard or seen before.

Looks good but it has half as much elongation as Theraband

IE You need to use double the amount of material

Try getting the smallest roll/loop and trying it out

Looks like they have a taster of each kind pack, try that


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Grey sanct is not bad. I use it single or double banded. It's a light pull but very snappy with 3/8.

Try 25-20 mm x 10 inch taper x 1 on each side. You may want 2 but start with 1

For smaller ammo cut 12-10mm taper.

NOTE. I like to put a small piece of rubber between all connections on fork and pouch. It seems to last longer being its a thin band to begin with.

I just made this up quick so you can se visually how it looks. Hope that helps.


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, Individual.

S.S.Slinger, many thanks for the examples with photos!

I've ordered some Thera Band Gold off eBay, but I'll also try this Grey Sanctband on my PFS.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

theraband silver i find is the sweetest for PFS's.

Give it a try if you want


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been using it for almost two years, highly recommended!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I also often use grey Sanctband. It's lighter than TBG, but much cheaper and works fine. Just cut the bands 30% wider than the recommended TBG sizes for a comparable set.

Plum Sanctband is ok for a lighter band set or one with more layers for speed, but I think grey does everything well enough to not bother with plum.

Make sure you cut it with a very sharp blade as it seems a bit more prone to breaking at nicks than TBG is.


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Danny0663 and Ash, thank you.

I shall be heading to the local Sanctband store to buy 2 meters of Grey.

They cost SGD15.00 for 2 meters, I think it is still rather cheap.

Ash, will do as suggested to cut 30% wider compared to Thera Band, thanks again.

Will take photos and post results.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I just contacted them to see if they send samples. It does not say Latex free but they indicate processing that reduces latex reaction.

All-in-all it looks pretty good.


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

"Reduces latex reaction", is that good or bad?

I know that latex in our humid conditions causes the material to deteriorate rapidly and could turn into a sticky mess.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Good" as in it is less likely to cause an allergic reaction in people that are latex sensitive.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Is the grey meaty enough to push 5/8 steel balls for my Rambone ?


----------



## purpleslice (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's my PFS upgraded to SanctBand (Grey), 2 strips of tapered bands per fork.

Ammo: hand rolled air dry clay (DAS brand, cheap and good) and glass marbles.


----------

